# metal pins w kontekście medycznym



## RomanBoukreev

Dobry wieczór!
Tłumaczę biografię medyczną na rosyjski. 99% jest jasne, ale nie znam niektórych terminów. Dostałem kilka zdjęć od autorki, żeby zobaczyć rzeczy. Nie wiem, jak powinienem nazwać te metalowe pierścienie. Myślę, że polskie słowo może być podobne do rosyjskiego. Możesz zobaczyć kontekst z jej tekstu:

_The cast from my right foot is cut off. My right foot looks very different. To begin with, it looks a lot thinner. There are two *small pieces of metal pins* sticking out from it. Those *two pins* are pulled out and it does not hurt._

Przeprowadziłem się do tego opisu na pinch
_*grip* between fingers at the most distal joints_
Jakiego słowa (dla _grip_ albo _metal pins_) w tych opisjach wolisz używać w tłumaczeniu na język polski? Pierścienie te zostały założone na uszkodzone palce, aby zapobiec ich rozerwaniu. Te byly zabandażowany, w dodatek. Krajem jest Kanada, jeśli te informacje mogą pomóc.

Moja sugestia: _grip between fingers at the most distal joints. _ zacisk między palcami na obwodowych stawach.
The cast from my right foot is cut off. My right foot looks very different. To begin with, it looks a lot thinner. There are two small pieces of metal pins sticking out from it. Those two pins are pulled out and it does not hurt.  Bandażowanie z mojej lewej stopy zdjęty. Moja prawa stopa wygląda inaczej. Na początek wygląda szczuplejszą. Małe metalowe zaciski zdjęte ze stopy, nie czułem bólu, kiedy to zostało zrobione.

Jakieś sugestie?


----------



## jasio

Привет, 

Jeżeli to jest termin fachowy, to po polsku niekoniecznie musi się nazywać tak, jak po rosyjsku. Wcale bym się np. nie zdziwił, gdyby rosyjski termin był zapożyczeniem z niemieckiego. Najbezpieczniej byłoby się skonsultować z jakimś ortopedą, może na jakimś forum medycznym, albo zajrzeć do dobrego słownika specjalistycznego. W tym konkretnym wypadku:

cast -> raczej bym podejrzewał opatrunek gipsowy (potocznie: "gips"), a nie bandaż - zwłaszcza, że jest mowa o jego cięciu. Ewentualnie, podobny sztywny opatrunek z innego materiału: Orthopedic cast - Wikipedia
po polsku byśmy raczej powiedzieli, że "stopa jest bardzo zmieniona", a nie że "wygląda inaczej" - chyba, że "inaczej, niż zwykle"
"pin" to raczej "szpilka" niż "zacisk", ewentualnie przedmiot o podobnym kształcie. Na zdjęciu nie widzę też niczego, co mógłbym nazwać pierścieniem (Кольцо). Znalazłem gdzieś termin "gwoździe ortopedyczne", ale to raczej trochę co innego, bo służą one do skręcania kości: Gwóźdź chirurgiczny – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia
Ale być może autorka po prostu nazwała po swojemu to, co zobaczyła po zdjęciu gipsu, niekoniecznie stosując język profesjonalny. Jeżeli chodzi Ci o to, co jej wystaje ze stopy obok palców (na ranie jest też coś, co rzeczywiście wygląda na zacisk, ale słabo widać), prawdopodobnie napisałbym, że ze stopy wystawały jej jakieś druty.


----------



## RomanBoukreev

Dziękuję, Jasio, to bardzo przydatne porady i linki, szczególnie do gwożdżą chirurgicznego.


----------



## Ben Jamin

RomanBoukreev said:


> Dziękuję, Jasio, to bardzo przydatne porady i linki, szczególnie do gwożdżą chirurgicznego.


Pin często tłumaczy się jako kołek (zwłaszcza jeżeli jest z drewna), lub bolec ( jeżeli jest metalowy). Jest to po prostu krótki kawałek pręta ( na ogół nie dłuższy niż 10 cm). Grip to zazwyczaj uchwyt


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> Pin często tłumaczy się jako kołek (zwłaszcza jeżeli jest z drewna), lub bolec ( jeżeli jest metalowy). Jest to po prostu krótki kawałek pręta ( na ogół nie dłuższy niż 10 cm).


To prawda. Zastosowanie tego słowa jest bardzo szerokie i poza tym, że dotyczy zwykle elementów dość podługowatych, trudno znaleźć jakieś wspólne elementy.



Ben Jamin said:


> Grip to zazwyczaj uchwyt


Tak, a "zacisk" to z kolei zwykle "clamp" - choć to zależy od tego, co konkretnie mamy na myśli.

Już nie rozwijałem tego, bo w kontekście pytania uznałem to za temat poboczny, który tylko zaciemnił by problem.

Tak, czy owak, po moich doświadczeniach z tłumaczeniami tekstów technicznych i lekturze słownika technicznego, przekonałem się, że nie ma prostego przełożenia pomiędzy tym, jak coś jest fachowo nazywane w języku A, a tym, jak jest nazywane w języku B, nie mówiąc już o C. W sumie każdy język ma własną tradycję rozwijania słownictwa specjalistycznego i choć mogą się one przenikać czy inspirować, nie można w ciemno zakładać, że dany termin specjalistyczny będzie w dwóch językach  pochodził od tego samego słowa potocznego.


----------



## RomanBoukreev

jasio said:


> W sumie każdy język ma własną tradycję rozwijania słownictwa specjalistycznego i choć mogą się one przenikać czy inspirować, nie można w ciemno zakładać, że dany termin specjalistyczny będzie w dwóch językach  pochodził od tego samego słowa potocznego.


Zgodziłem się z tobą, ale szukałem tego terminu w języku rosyjskim. „Intramedulljarnyj gwóźdź”, znalazłem to na liście implantów Ministerstwa Zdrowia Rosji. Zdecydujesz, że mam szczęście? Arabski termin to także „gwóźdź”, chociaż z innym przymiotnikiem. Czasami można znaleźć przykłady, gdy ten sam termin (lub prawie taki sam) występuje w kilku językach. Jednak zdarza się to tylko w 5% przypadków.


----------



## jasio

RomanBoukreev said:


> Czasami można znaleźć przykłady, gdy ten sam termin (lub prawie taki sam) występuje w kilku językach. Jednak zdarza się to tylko w 5% przypadków.


Czasem można. Nie wiem, czy akurat w 5%, bo to może zależeć od języka i dziedziny. Ale też nie pisałem, że to się nigdy nie zdarza, tylko że nie można w ciemno zakładać, że tak jest. Jak na 95% skuteczności, była to bardzo trafna opinia. :-D


----------

